# some pics of the ma storm



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are some pics i took today plowing the lots. it was nice and fluffy snow to push and the xblade worked awsome.

Enjoy


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

few more pics


----------



## krunchkat99 (Dec 18, 2008)

nice pics, did it stay below freezing the whole storm? just a tad warm here so the snow is sticky.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

more from the storm





































View attachment DSCN0429.jpg


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

NICE and FLUFFY! The snow i was plowing was WET and HEAVY!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

here is the last of them


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

XxChevy-HDxX;1171398 said:


> NICE and FLUFFY! The snow i was plowing was WET and HEAVY![/QUO
> 
> yea it stayed cold here the whole strom to stay as powder and i am glad it stayed that way didn't really want a foot of wet cement but it was nice blasted right threw it.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice set up. I like that SS Fisher and the back rack/lights. I really need something like that just don't want to spend the money.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks the backrack i stole for chaep money craigslist and the plow was a good deal too


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics...the set-up looks great and you do very nice work


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

tls22;1185508 said:


> Nice pics...the set-up looks great and you do very nice work


thanks man i am having a guy making me a custom whelen short edge 8 strobe lightbar and i got two red led oval marker lights for the back rack and black dimond plate rail bed covers for christmas. once i get the lightbar on i will take some pics and i want to put the newer style camper mirrors on like your truck has.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Good looking pictures! 

Is that a saltdogg spreader in the bed? If so how do you like it? Im looking to pick up another one and was just looking for some input first.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

fordpsd;1185781 said:


> Good looking pictures!
> 
> Is that a saltdogg spreader in the bed? If so how do you like it? Im looking to pick up another one and was just looking for some input first.


thanks it's the same spreader but just with out the salt dog sticker on it. got it from northern tool only cost $100 can't go wrong and the salt dog is the same thing but it's like $300. if you go on northers web site go under the snow removal section and go under salt spreaders.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1185793 said:


> thanks it's the same spreader but just with out the salt dog sticker on it. got it from northern tool only cost $100 can't go wrong and the salt dog is the same thing but it's like $300. if you go on northers web site go under the snow removal section and go under salt spreaders.


Alright sounds good ill check it out. So i assume you like it then? What material do you usually run through it?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

fordpsd;1185818 said:


> Alright sounds good ill check it out. So i assume you like it then? What material do you usually run through it?


yea it works good it has different settings and where i plow they supply the salt for the sidewalks so thats the only thing so far ive run through it but it said you can run fertilizer in it to and anthing els in it.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1185849 said:


> yea it works good it has different settings and where i plow they supply the salt for the sidewalks so thats the only thing so far ive run through it but it said you can run fertilizer in it to and anthing els in it.


Sounds good. Thanks for the input.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that stainless steel xblade looks nice...how do you like it?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

STIHL GUY;1189323 said:


> that stainless steel xblade looks nice...how do you like it?


first year with it and it's the best plow ive ever owned. The xblade is awsome it scrapes good, stacks the snow high and probably the only plow i will buy now.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice looking truck and plow one problem however get rid of that skidoo sticker


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

albhb3;1189587 said:


> nice looking truck and plow one problem however get rid of that skidoo sticker


that's not gonna happen. what do you ride


----------

